# 1952 Omega



## i240Dan (May 17, 2011)

I've just registered here as I'm looking for some advice in relation to my Omega watch.

I chose the watch as a gift from my parents about four years ago as I had wanted a gold vintage Omega for a while.

I'm 28 now and friends my age do not appear to understand my love of vintage watches and other vintage items I have.

I have no idea of the watches value but recall paying approximately Â£300 for it.

I love every last detail about the watch and wear it every weekend as I'm not one for keeping things I like just for best.

I have a birthday coming up in a week and I'm getting married later in the year. I have asked my parents whether as a gift I cold have the watch renovated.

I've had a look through past topics and the best option appears to be STS.

I would like the face cleaning, hands polishing and the tail of the second hand straightened as it is slightly crooked.

The case has a number of scratches and the lower right strap protrusion has worn. Is it possible to repair the case, by adding gold?

The glass also has a number of scratches. Would these be polished out or would the glass be replaced.

The strap is one I purchased two years ago but would nice to replace it if I go ahead with the refurb.

Please could anyone provide me with a guide as to how much such work might cost? Assuming the watch is worth what we paid for it the repair costs may well exceed its worth.

The following pics show the watch in its current state, the case back has a couple of numbers hand scratched into it and there was a sticker with a number written on it as well. Assume these relate to the calibration done by watch repairers over the years.

From the dating info on the forum the watch is a 1952.

Any other information on what model the watch is called etc would also be very interesting to me.





































Many Thanks

Daniel


----------



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

Hi Daniel, thats a very nice watch you have there. Coincidentally I also adore Omega's and have also wanted a solid gold one for a while to. I know from experience that to clean a dial can cost quiet a bit, if your dial was very old and the dial had a sort of misty glaze covering the dials surface it would take rather a lot of scrubbing with lighter fluid, and if done professionally, it could be very expensive, up to about Â£100, again depending on how badly aged the dial is, but that is just a guess. To straighten the second hand can be very tricky but shouldn't cost very much at all, to polish up the hands can be expensive, but it depends on who you go to. A shop near where I live said to fix my antique Rolex would cost, up to Â£500, but I was very young at the time, which may explain why it was so costly. To polish your watches hands should be rather inexpensive. Maybe topping Â£20-50, but again its just a guess, and a rough guide line. Your dial looks very clean, so it should be fairly cheep, and the same with all 3 hands. In total it may cost Â£80-120. It does depend on who you go to, because my Rolex is being fixed now for just Â£20-30, but I did buy a replacement part for it before hand. Hope this helps, If this is wrong then please feel free to correct me. Thanks again.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

scrubbing with lighter fluid on the dial...... :jawdrop: .......DONT DO THAT....... :jawdrop:


----------



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

Yes I know, but I can't get hold of any other cleaning substances. Do you think my answer is correct? Thanks


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Try registering and searching here:

http://62.73.172.167/cu_vintage/index.php

hope link ok - stupid works computer is blocking it 

Your watch looks very nice as it is - don't make the mistake of having it over-restored and lose it's character. STS will evaluate the watch and give you a quote to do the work; it could well be that the cost could be close to what you paid for the watch. Good luck.

Oh and don't let lighter fluid near the dial.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree with the above - don't use lighter fuel and don't over restore. The dial looks nice as it is but a gentle clean (brush) would be all that is needed. Vintage watches are not supposed to be perfect - I recently sent a 1954 Omega Constellation in a tatty state to Ryte Time and the end result was spectacular - without destroying its originality. That's my advice for what it's worth.

Cheers


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

J.P.R said:


> Yes I know, but I can't get hold of any other cleaning substances. Do you think my answer is correct? Thanks


No.

Lighter fluid is IMHO never an appropriate cleaning agent.


----------



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

Hay!, I know its not a perfect substance for cleaning, but its brilliant for cleaning the movement, and getting rid of oil residue.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

J.P.R said:


> Hay!, I know its not a perfect substance for cleaning, but its brilliant for cleaning the movement, and getting rid of oil residue.


Yeah ok for movement but not on the dial


----------



## i240Dan (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.

I don't think I'll be doing any of the cleaning, with lighter fluid or otherwise, myself.

I contacted Ryte Time and was told that they could polish the case and glass for about Â£20.

They also said, There is nothing we can do for the dial without restoring it which i would not think is necessary at the moment.

I'm not sure what the difference is between cleaning and restoring?

They reply did feel a little as though they were dodging the work of cleaning the face.

Is it particularly difficult/risky to clean the face?

I understand that the watch is in very good condition and most people would be happy with it as it is. I have been for the last four years but would like it to be as close to perfect as it can be for my wedding day.

I have just emailed Swiss Time Services(STS) requesting an estimate for the repairs now and will report back with their response.

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

On older watches, it's common for large portions of the dial's finnish/paint to come off when any concerted effort is made to clean them. In some cases they can be cleaned with a mild agent, other times it ends up being a mess.

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Steve at Ryte Time will always (but always) put up as good a job as is possible when he takes on a service and clean, no skimping, yet very sympathetic to the originality of the piece - that's my, and many other's experience from the forum. If he says what he says, rest assured, that will be what will get done, and I doubt you would be dis-satisfied. :yes:

The dial is always tricky, cleaning is a delicate and thankless task, and lighter fluid could well lift some of the printing, name, numbers, markers etc., or the background or both - it can be vicious on old painted surfaces.










:weed:


----------

